# Windows has detected a hard disk problem



## Pacerier (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all, I've been having "Windows has detected a hard disk problem" for quite some time now and was wondering how should i fix it? is it a software or hardware problem and if im under warranty could i get a change?


Also, is there a place which "logs" the times that i get the error message?


----------



## Pacerier (Mar 25, 2011)

*will Lack of Ram cause Slowness?*

Hi all, im using an acer laptop with 3GB ram and i use chrome (with tons of tabs) so basically I'm wondering is it true that my system will start to slow down only when i've exceeded my 3GB ram limit or will it gradually start to slow down when im nearing that limit (say im at 2GB) ?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

I would suggest running the manufacturer diagnostics on the hard drive.

If the hard drive is bad you can get it exchanged under the warranty.


----------



## Pacerier (Mar 25, 2011)

Erm how may I do it? I'm using Aspire 4937G acer laptop, I've just reformated with windows vista Home Premium Build 6001 Sp1 to make sure there's no virus but it still keeps popping up.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Run *chkdsk /r*

Run HDD diagnostics - https://www.techsupportforum.com/posts/2828431/

Logs you asked about - Event Viewer -
START | type *eventvwr.msc* | Custom Views | Administrative Events

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you can try this to test the drive you need to read the tutorial on the page SeaTools | Seagate


----------



## Pacerier (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey guys thanks for the help. I've just completed step 1 (running chkdsk /r)

But i wasn't at my computer when the check finished, so how do i see if there's any errors..


----------



## Dracia (Mar 19, 2008)

Given the nature of the errors, I want to add that you should back up your important personal files in case you turn on your computer one day and find everything gone.


----------



## Pacerier (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep I've backed up all my stuff. all i want to do now is to confirm if its a hardware error or software error that could be fixed.. if its a hardware i would contact acer so that i could get a replacement (without them coming over and telling me that "no its not a hardware error")


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*chkdsk* results can be found in the Event Viewer -
START | type *eventvwr.msc* | Windows Logs | Application

Look for *chkdsk* or *wininit* + Event ID = 1001

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## annaleach (Mar 27, 2011)

If the computer is under warranty or if there is a "Do Not break" 
seal on back of the computer then let the seller fix it. But it's better for them to send a new one. The message your getting is usually correct and just a matter of time before the HD fails.


----------



## Pacerier (Mar 25, 2011)

Btw I've got a couple of logs with event id 1001. The level for them are all "Information" and the Source has only "LoadPerf" and "Windows Error Reporting". 

how do i look for chkdsk or wininit?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Use the *Find* function in the RIGHT panel of Event Viewer.

What information appears in event logs? (Event Viewer)

Press *F1* for help while in Event Viewer.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Pacerier (Mar 25, 2011)

Heys sorry for the late reply. Btw this is what i had:



> Log Name: Application
> Source: Microsoft-Windows-Wininit
> Date: 27/3/2011 11:57:17 AM
> Event ID: 1001
> ...


uh.. does it suggest that my hard disk is ok.. or does it have some problems?


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Have you seen the error since you reinstalled? 
What did the error look like and when was it coming up?

I have seen some rogue programs lately that will pop up that warning. If this was the case, the reinstall should have cleared the problem.


----------



## Pacerier (Mar 25, 2011)

Yea the problem came up after i've reformatted my computer.

i think even before i accessed the web / download any programs for that matter..


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

OK. Than it was a legitimate error message. Just wanted to make sure. 

I would recommend that you run the Seagate tools that joeten mentioned at this point. Chkdsk if fine for what it does, but it can't do everything for diagnosing this.


----------

